# The Adult Shop



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

A young man is working his first day at an Adult shop when the owner has to 'pop' out for a short while.

"Don't worry" the owner says. "You'll do fine, I'll be back in about an hour". 

A few minutes later, three gorgeous girls walk in and start looking over the vibrators that are in the display case.

Girl 1 asks, "What is that one?" pointing to the middle shelf. 

The new guy says "That's Black Beauty and it sells for £25". 

"I'll take it" the girl says.

Girl 2 points to the lower shelf and asks what that white one is called. 

The man replies that it's the Great White Hope and it sells for £50. 

The girl says she'll take it.

The last girl is looking around when she smiles wide and asks the man curiously, "What is THAT one?" 

The guy looks where the girl is pointing up on the very top shelf behind him. He looks at the girl and again at the shelf. 

Looking at the girl again he says " ummmm ....... that's 'The Ultimate' and it sells for... £75" 

"I'll take it!" says the girl.

A while later the owner comes back and asks the man how he had got on. 

"Great" he says. “I sold a Black Beauty for £25, a Great White Hope for £50 

.
.
.
.
.
…..... and I sold your Thermos for £75".


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I wondered where Sue got the flask


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Will she be flushing hot or cold?


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Stanner did you mean flashing :lol: :lol: 

Waz


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

waz said:


> Stanner did you mean flashing :lol: :lol:
> 
> Waz


Maybe, but more likely hot or cold flushes.............. :wink:


----------

